# Snake ID (Roadkill)



## Chanzey (Dec 28, 2012)

I know the photos are not the best, I should of taken more but I was getting attacked by the ants.. It was about 1.5m, deep brown, cream belly with no flecks. Apologies for the terrible shots :lol:














Cheers


----------



## Bushman (Dec 28, 2012)

Although there's not much to base an ID on, I'm guessing Common Tree Snake (_Dendrelaphis punctulata_); primarily based on the narrow head and relatively large eyes. Also the prefrontals and internasals are all more or less equal (prefrontals slightly larger).


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Dec 28, 2012)

I can see a loreal scale in the picture affirming it's a colubrid. Common Tree Snake appears the most likely candidate of those since it's obviously not a Brown Tree, Slaty or Keelback, and not very likely to be a Northern Tree.


----------



## Chanzey (Dec 28, 2012)

Hmm ok, the white belly kind of through me off. Cheers guys.


----------



## CamdeJong (Dec 28, 2012)

Definitely D. punctulata, they are usually black in NQ, the head shape is pretty distictive but also the shape of the loreal scale is pretty handy in less obvious cases like this. Long, flat loreal fits common tree.

- - - Updated - - -

Chanzey if it had been sitting there for a few days the yellow pigment could've broken down. Iridophores don't last long in dead/preserved specimens.


----------

